
It’s time to fix the startup funding landscape in Kenya - bw255
https://medium.com/@sankara_/its-time-to-fix-the-startup-funding-landscape-in-kenya-68aba60a45d7
======
misterwombat
it seems the bias issues exist both in SV and the emerging world

